# GM Coolant Temp Sensor In The VW Water Outlet (Megasquirt)



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

Here's a couple of pics of the bung I had made up for the GM coolant temperature sensor. Patatron sells a bung that can be welded in but I wanted something cleaner looking so I figured I could get the temperature sensor in some kind of bung in the factory water neck ( I put the probe for a mechanical water temp guage through a water outlet block off plate in the water neck ). I talked to a friend and a few weeks later an aluminum bung was made to fit the 3/8 NPT threaded coolant temperature sensor into the VW water outlet.


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: GM Coolant Temp Sensor In The VW Water Outlet (Shawn B)*

you can also buy the adapter like that from rhussjr.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: GM Coolant Temp Sensor In The VW Water Outlet (mk2dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2dubbin* »_you can also buy the adapter like that from rhussjr.

I didn't know that, good thing I am creative (with the help of a buddy who has access to a machne shop). Good info for those that might be looking for one of these.


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: GM Coolant Temp Sensor In The VW Water Outlet (Shawn B)*

if you can make them yourself, you may as well. i was just adding that info for those that see the thread and wish they could do the same setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: GM Coolant Temp Sensor In The VW Water Outlet (Shawn B)*

that sensor is bomb!


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: GM Coolant Temp Sensor In The VW Water Outlet (mk2dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2dubbin* »_you can also buy the adapter like that from rhussjr.

this true? if so im sold when i get more dough.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: GM Coolant Temp Sensor In The VW Water Outlet (golf198v3.0)*

Anyone here have pics or feedback on the adaptor bung that you can buy from rhussjr ?


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: GM Coolant Temp Sensor In The VW Water Outlet (Shawn B)*

i have 2 of them but only use 1 now since i changed my setup a bit since my original installation.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: GM Coolant Temp Sensor In The VW Water Outlet (mk2dubbin)*

^^ It looks like it sits awfully tall, does the sensor probe stick out the bottom far enough?


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: GM Coolant Temp Sensor In The VW Water Outlet (Shawn B)*

i would have preferred it a little shorter, but it works just fine on the coolant side. i also put one in my copot bung to mount the iat sensor, but the thermocouple didnt stick into the airstream. i ended up getting my dad to modify it on a lathe for me in a couple areas.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: GM Coolant Temp Sensor In The VW Water Outlet (mk2dubbin)*

^^ More good info!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: GM Coolant Temp Sensor In The VW Water Outlet (Shawn B)*

curious why you chose to do this rather than using the digi CTS?


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: GM Coolant Temp Sensor In The VW Water Outlet (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_curious why you chose to do this rather than using the digi CTS?

Ah yes the notorious blue temp sensor! I guess it could be used with the aid of Easytherm but why when this is just as clean looking and already has the values Megasquirt likes to see.


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: GM Coolant Temp Sensor In The VW Water Outlet (Shawn B)*

same here. the gm sensors are already accounted for with the basic MS code which eliminates the whole EZtherm step. in addition, the vw sensors are pretty crappy. they go bad all the time and in all of the GM cars ive owned - ive never replaced a single one. a gm sensor will survive a nuclear holocaust!


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: GM Coolant Temp Sensor In The VW Water Outlet (mk2dubbin)*

Funny you say that - my car still runs the original coolant sensor - it's got over 160,000 on it and works well.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: GM Coolant Temp Sensor In The VW Water Outlet (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_Ah yes the notorious blue temp sensor! I guess it could be used with the aid of Easytherm but why when this is just as clean looking and already has the values Megasquirt likes to see.

"the whole easytherm step" is about 30 seconds of typing in some number values








anyway, i was just curious


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

im running one of these adaptors a friend had made at the machine shop. works well on my 16v. i am using a digi 2 waterneck flipped upside down w. the GM CTS and the adaptor, and although it doesnt stick out of the adaptor super far, the sensor is upside down so coolant is always going to be on top of it. seems to be working fine for the past month!
-matt


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

we have a bunch here for sale if people nedd them....
4 or 5 in stock now...more can be made


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

How much josh?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

25 shipped


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_25 shipped

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill most likely have an order in shortly.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (golf198v3.0)*

i only have 3 here now...i'll get more done asap


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

Here is mine (for what it is worth) have 22 done right now (Aluminum), 76 more on the way (Brass)..........
























I'm glad I don't do photography for a living!

























_Modified by Diggatron at 6:07 PM 5-11-2007_


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

focus man
*focus*


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (golf198v3.0)*

^^
I like the opposing milled edges on the top so the bung can be held onto (with a wrench?) for threading the GM temp sensor into it.
A question for anuone using one of these style bungs. Did you use some kind of thread sealer?


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

Yes, even though it is a tapered thread you must use teflon tape. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Wraith04)*

That's what I thought! Thanks!


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (golf198v3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf198v3.0* »_focus man
*focus*

















yeah, I am the suck when it comes to pictures!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

i got from rhusslr.... i had to bevel the edge going into the fitting, but other than that, its sweet. i also found that you HAVE to ground the autometer sensor or it wont read...... as it reads resistance..... good luck. i searched, and found in archives from rhussjr, he still selling.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_ i also found that you HAVE to ground the autometer sensor or it wont read...... as it reads resistance..... good luck.

The wiring diagram shows the GM sensor grounded. Which autometer sensor are you talking about?


----------

